# GAN 12 Maglev Review



## SteelyTheCuber (Feb 8, 2022)

So about 2 weeks ago I got a GAN 12, I saw JPerms video, specifically “Fixing the GAN 12.” I saw how much it was catching and it sorta scared me but I’m here to tell you the catching issue is barely even there and when it does catch half of the time it will fix itself and at the point it ain’t really a catch. So yeah I do recommend this puzzle, putting the core magnet setting at full makes it almost effortless to turn, if you turn it by 35 degrees it will auto align itself; there is really no flaws with the core magnet system, I thought there would be since it sounded a little too good.

My final verdict is that yes the GAN 12 is worth it, and if your gonna buy an expensive cube go all out and get the UV coated edition, UV coating is perfect since it will protect the plastic so go for it if your considering getting it.


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 8, 2022)

Cool review. I am more of a MoYu fan. I do not dislike GAN cubes, but I prefer MoYu.


----------



## SteelyTheCuber (Feb 9, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Cool review. I am more of a MoYu fan. I do not dislike GAN cubes, but I prefer MoYu.


I was the same way, I mained the RS3M for about 4 months and my grandma offered me a gan 12 so you know I said sure. Fast forward I got it and I was shocked, I really didn’t think there would be any difference but the turning was insane. But is it worth $75? No.


----------

